# Darwinism



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If Chas Darwin was right manatees came from a potato.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no! Its weird veggie pics time.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure which it is but the fact that it has a full face, matching nipples, or the belly button is leading to a very confusing erection over here


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm not sure which it is but the fact that it has a full face, matching nipples, or the belly button is leading to a very confusing *erection *over here


You sir, need to see a professional.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> You sir, need to see a professional.
> 
> -DallanC


Pretty sure prostitution is illegal still


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Pretty sure prostitution is illegal still


Need to make a call to the Mustang Ranch....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Need to make a call to the Mustang Ranch....


I do like eating horse


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm not sure which it is but the fact that it has a full face, matching nipples, or the belly button is leading to a very confusing erection over here


This one ought to keep you busy for the rest of your afternoon, daddycake.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Life...uh.. finds a way.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Internet, time of death: 130 pm MDT

Cause of death: We don't have the words for it


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope we haven't discouraged Goob from posting here in the future.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I hope we haven't discouraged Goob from posting here in the future.


----------

